# 8/18 Performance Center delivery



## pman81 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this board and the BMW community in general, and I'm picking up my 335i on 8/18 at the Performance Center. Anybody else going to be there that day? 

-Patrick


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats, you will have a blast! :thumbup:


----------



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

pman81 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this board and the BMW community in general, and I'm picking up my 335i on 8/18 at the Performance Center. Anybody else going to be there that day?
> 
> -Patrick


My wife and I will be there the 18th. 59ish, bald, tall, thin...no, not her, me. 

Dave


----------



## pman81 (Jul 7, 2008)

got back to Florida late last night after a 6 hr drive from the Performance Center, but it wasn't bad because I was driving this! it's my first BMW, and especially after yesterday, it won't be my last!


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Welcome and Congrats!*

I picked up my new M5 at PCD on 4Aug2008. Thank goodness that my M5 didnt get caught up in the hail storm.

Where about in Jax FL do you live? There is a cars and coffee meet coming soon. Here's the link. http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=225056

Darrren


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

pman81 said:


> got back to Florida late last night after a 6 hr drive from the Performance Center, but it wasn't bad because I was driving this! it's my first BMW, and especially after yesterday, it won't be my last!


Looking good! Enjoy the new car :thumbup:


----------



## pman81 (Jul 7, 2008)

Gadgetman said:


> I picked up my new M5 at PCD on 4Aug2008. Thank goodness that my M5 didnt get caught up in the hail storm.
> 
> Where about in Jax FL do you live? There is a cars and coffee meet coming soon. Here's the link. http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=225056
> 
> Darrren


i live just south of the Town Center actually, i'll try my best to go check this out!

my car did get 3 dings from the hail storm, but thankfully they were able to fix it. i never would have suspected anything if they didn't have me sign the form showing where they had to fix it

-Pat


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:

Glad you had a great time!


----------

